# Stok Tower Charcoal Grill for Birthday Present



## chef willie (Nov 18, 2011)

Was in Home Depot for other stuff, saw this and fondled it for 15-20 minutes thinking, hmmmmmm. Never buy on impulse so went home, mulled it over and mentioned to the GF I saw a pretty good deal on a new que. My older gas burner has seen better days and since this was a winter blow out of stock seemed like a decent price. 75 bucks, reduced down from $160...2 in stock locally. Kinda being sold as a poor man's Weber...22.5 inch grill, porcelain coated cast iron grate and hood, chimney coal starter and a pizza stone. Other attachments available. Figured for the price I couldn't get hosed to bad even if it was a piece of crap. Before I could get back to Homers to pick one up the GF brought one home for my b'day....they even assembled it for her!!  Believe it or not, did the boiling water test on the therm and it was spot on. Doing the initial burn in today between rain storms. Filled the coal basket about 2/3 full and fired it off. Coals were ready to go in about 15 minutes. Been holding a steady 350 per the factory therm for the last 90 minutes but will, of course, double check that with the Maverick when actually grilling something. So far, so good.....


----------



## boykjo (Nov 18, 2011)

looks cool willie.......a great score.............


----------



## venture (Nov 18, 2011)

We have a couple other users of those on here, and they like them.

I am a Weber guy.  I checked one out at HD, and they looked much better built than I expected.

We will be waiting for your evaluations!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 19, 2011)

I saw those at HD and thought they were really cool, but I already have 3 Weber's.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2011)

Awesome !!!!

Great GF !----Great Smoker !-----Great Price !------Great Q coming soon!!!

Congrats Willie,

Bear


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!!


----------

